#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  configurar Edimax EW 7209 APg

## janioflira

Saudações a todos

Sou totalmente leigo no que diz respeito a redes mas também sou muito curioso e gostaria de toda ajuda que me pudessem dar.
Tenho um PC e um notebook. Gostaria de liga-los em rede e compartilhar a conecção com a internet. 
Depois de muita pesquisa e perguntas, me apresentaram este aparelho:
Edimax EW 7209 APg, como uma forma de fazer o que quero no entanto não estou conseguindo configura-lo. Um passo a passo, um tutorial, qualquer ajuda é bem vinda. Tentarei resumir o que quero fazer:

1 - tenho um PC no qual instalei uma placa PCI Air Live- Ovislink (Turbo-G Wireless LAN Adapter, WT-2000/PCI) para navegar sem fio.
2 - Comprei um notebook com o qual desejo também navegar na net e para isso pretendo usar o Edimax.
3 - Desejo ligar os dois em rede sem fio, também usando o Edimax.

Em resumo: Tenho internet via rádio (que estou substituindo por Velox). Quero conecta-la ao Edimax e a partir deste, sem a necessidade de fios, conectar os dois computadores a net e entre si.
Gostaria de ajuda sobre como configurar o Edimax, a placa PCI Ovislink, e o dois computadores. Desde já agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------


## ricardofjayme

Olá amigo,

Para podermos te ajudar melhor, vamos precisar de mais algumas informações...
1 - Você terá de verificar com o vendedor do qual está adquirindo este Edimax se ele já vem com uma firmware de roteamento instalada, porque se ele vier com a firmware original vc não conseguirá compartilhar para dois ou mais micros, a não ser que a Telemar lhe forneça o modem do Velox com roteamento configurado (desculpe, não sei como a Telemar trabalha).
2 - Vc vai ligar o Velox nesse Edimax, certo? Sua internet via rádio vc está cancelando mesmo, é isso né?
3 - Vc vai pedir um Velox sem Ip fixo, correto?

Amigo, desculpe tantas perguntas... vai postando as informações que a gnt vai te ajudando.
Abraços

----------


## ruhling

Desculpa amigo, mas o edimax faz o roteamento sim.... mas dependendo d como for o sua internet você vai usa-lo só como Ponte e não como simples Ap e sem DHCP.

----------


## janioflira

Olá amigos. Muito obrigado por suas respostas.

1 - O edimax vem com firmware original, mas baixei o que está nesse link (não atualizei ainda, apenas baixei o arquivo):

https://under-linux.org/forums/firmw...modo-wisp.html

2 - Estou cancelando a net via rádio e ligarei o velox no edimax.

3 - Eu assinei, mas confesso que não fiz nenhum questionamento sobre o Ip.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda de vocês. Como disse, sou totalmente leigo no que diz respeito a redes mas com uma explicação clara e simples e com vossa ajuda,estou certo que obterei êxito nas configurações. Mais uma coisa: ainda não recebi o Kit do velox ,acredito que até a próxima terça o terei em mãos e assim poderei por em prática as explicações que me forem dadas. Deus abençoe a todos e muito obrigado.

Jânio F. Lira

----------


## janioflira

Saudações a todos

Meu Kit velox chegou e já está tudo funcionando. Só não sei como fazer para junto com o Edimax compartilhar minha conecção com o PC e o Notebook sem o uso de fios. Valeu.

Jânio

----------


## MDdantas

> Saudações a todos
> 
> Meu Kit velox chegou e já está tudo funcionando. Só não sei como fazer para junto com o Edimax compartilhar minha conecção com o PC e o Notebook sem o uso de fios. Valeu.
> 
> Jânio


Boa tarde Jânio. Cara é possível sim compartilhar sua velox com seu desktop e seu notebook. Verifique qual o modelor do seu modem para poder roteá-lo, pois será preciso o roteamento. O roteador será o responsável para mostrar o caminho e interligar as duas redes distintas LAN (sua rede local) e WAN (Internet), mostrando a rota correta por onde vai trafegar seus dados. O MODEM será o seu roteador, ok. Depois de rotear, basta apenas configurar o seu Rádio Edimax como AP (Ponto de acesso), para que suas máquinas possam se conectar com ele e assim trafegar tranquilo na net. 

caso tenha alguma dúvida de como configurar, entra em contato que veremos como te mostrar via tutoriais ou exemplos com imagens, ok.


Atenciosamente,

----------


## janioflira

Saudações Amigo

O modem é este :Big Grin: SL-500B. Como escrevi antes, não entendo nada de redes, mas estive pesquisando na net e tenho imaginado vagamente como poderia fazer a configuração. No entanto ainda não tentei nada visto que me preocupo quanto a segurança. Tenho receio de conseguir fazer tudo certo (ainda que na base do palpite e acerto/erro) no que diz respeito as conecções mas ficar com a rede totalmente vulnerável a invasões ou que alguém das redondezas encontre o sinal e use minha conecção. Não sei se fui claro, mas se possível gostaria de um tutorial simples mesmo,para não dar muito trabalho, tipo receita de bolo, que eu pudesse seguir item após item desde a configuração do modem, AP e as ligações necessárias entre os mesmos até a configuração da segurança para que ninguém tenha acesso a rede, meus arquivos ou acesso a net. 
Apenas relembrando:
1 - Quero conectar tanto o pc quanto o notebook a net e entre si sem fios.
2 - Para isso tenho o modem (DSL-500B), o Edimax 7209APg, Placa Air Live turbo-G Wireless no PC e Note que já vem com a wireless.
3 - Penso em por em rede para compartilhar arquivos, impressora, o PC e o Notebook de forma wireless, mas li comentários de que fica muito mais lento do que se fossem ligados via cabo. Se for assim, então gostaria de apenas compartilhar a net sem fio. Mas uma explicação sobre como colocar em rede o PC (com Win XP) e o Notebook (com Win Vista) usando cabos seria muito bem vinda visto que já li e tentei fazer mas não consegui. Muito obrigado pela atenção de todos. 

Jânio F. Lira

----------


## MDdantas

Janio, 

Boa noite. Estarei preparando um tutorial de como configurar o teu AP para te ajudar, blz?? aguarda aí, assim que tiver um tempinho te passo. 

Mas logo estarei te enviando agora em anexo, como rotear teu modem, ok??


Atenciosamente,

----------


## janioflira

Muito Obrigado amigo. Estarei aguardando.

Jânio

----------


## janioflira

Uma coisa que esqueci de colocar é que desejo acessar a net com o
notebook mas quero que o pc não precise ficar ligado. valeu.

Jânio

----------

